# Which Comes FIRST; CAI or Catback?



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Just hit 1,500 miles on my 06 GTO and know it's time for some modifications. Probably doesn't make much of a difference, but would like some advice from the experts on this board.

Which mod should I get first....the CAI or Catback?:confused 

Or, is it wiser to get both installed at the same time?:confused


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

*which one first?*

well if you have the money do them both at the same time. but if you must the exhaust would be one of the first things I would do. because you can hear your car, and get the adrenalin pumping in your vains. if you do the cai you just get a nifty whistle and a minor bit of joy. good luck with the goat! we are all happy with ours.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

go for both!! I'd say you're lookin at 1,000 to 1,500 total depending on which catback you choose. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd do the catback last. there is no appreciable gain on a stock motor and it costs lots of bucks. headers and a tune are the best bang for the buck (25-30 HP) and gives a nice bump in the exhaust note to boot. a GMM shifter would actually be first if it was a stick. that gives driving satisfaction every day.


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice....I believe I'll start with the CAI and let her breath easier...then I'll clear her throat with a catback.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Paul1stSGT said:


> Thanks for the advice....I believe I'll start with the CAI and let her breath easier...then I'll clear her throat with a catback.


I think thats the best call brotha. As soon as I get my windows tinted I'm looking into getting a CAI to make her happy


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

both at same time. if not get the cai


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

go cat back first then cai on tune 3.9 gears should be good for 12's


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Check this out for a CAI mod.........after this I would save for headers. http://coldairinductions.com/images/DSCN4862.jpg


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

ftlfirefighter,

Where did you get that Ram Air System in the pic? Can you give me some info on it? Does it ingest water becasue of the Ram Air? Are those oiled filters? I have been looking at getting that same type but I've been worried mainly with the water ingestion. Any info you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Brut


----------

